# It's time to put down the camera when....



## JenR (Mar 20, 2007)

You know it is time to put down the camera when they start making this face....  







~jen


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 20, 2007)

Yipes!!!  He looks a tad posessed.


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats funny. I've gotten that face before.It's definitely time to put the camera up then.


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 20, 2007)

It almost reminds me of Diane Arbus's photo of a boy holding a toy hand grenade.  I remember reading that the boy's expression was a result of Arbus taking forever and a day to compose the shot.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 22, 2007)

hahaha, post this in the dark side sub forum and ask some people to PS it.  I bet you can get some seriously evil looking pictures with minimal work.

Check out those fangs.


----------



## CMdigital (Mar 23, 2007)

Tooo cute!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 25, 2007)

When I start seeing the furrows between the eyebrows on my youngest, it's time to give up trying to get their picture. Cute expression!


----------

